# Veloswap Is Not At The Cow Palace This Year !!



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

I just learned that the upcoming Veloswap will not be held at the Cow Palace this year.
It will be at the San Francisco Concourse Exhibition Center on October 29th.
I just happened to look closely at a flyer I picked up for this event.
I'm glad I noticed of I would have gone to the wrong venue the morning of the event.

Please copy and post this in every possible forum and blog you can think of so that no one misses this.

Thanks for looking,

Speedy


----------



## LeNeige (Oct 10, 2005)

*VeloSwap is at the Concourse Exhibition Center this year- 10/29!!*



speedygonzalez2005 said:


> I just learned that the upcoming Veloswap will not be held at the Cow Palace this year.
> It will be at the San Francisco Concourse Exhibition Center on October 29th.
> I just happened to look closely at a flyer I picked up for this event.
> I'm glad I noticed of I would have gone to the wrong venue the morning of the event.
> ...


I think this is great- no more cow pie smell! There's nothing like the buzz of VeloSwap! I love this day- all that wonderful gear- unloading my old stuff- and checking out what's new. It's a day for US!


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

I plan for this day as well.
I just hope that everyone hears about the new location and no one shows up at the Cow Palace , out of habbit.

PASS THE WORD !!

Speedy


----------



## LeNeige (Oct 10, 2005)

*Numbers*

Hey, 
I heard that there's low numbers signing up for the event this year. I wonder if its the new venue. We should definately get the word out about it- I LOVE this event!!!!!


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I got the flyer in the mail last week and I have never been to one, so can someone tell me what to expect to se there???


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

You name it.
You will see everything from a 1935 track bike to the Newest Full Carbon Fiber ride out.
Hard core Downhill rigs to Hucking machine to Unicycles.
And this year they are adding Triathalon and Snowboard booths as well.

Dont miss it!!

Speedy


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

speedygonzalez2005 said:


> You name it.
> You will see everything from a 1935 track bike to the Newest Full Carbon Fiber ride out.
> Hard core Downhill rigs to Hucking machine to Unicycles.
> And this year they are adding Triathalon and Snowboard booths as well.
> ...



See you there!!


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

Is "swap" a misnomer or are there really riders bringing their stuff for sale like the local LBS swaps?

glenk


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

For the most part people are there to sell their new or used parts and bikes.
But in the past I have seen people barter for each others goods.
So if you can work it out with someone then it will be a true Velo"SWAP".

Good luck and see you there.

Speedy


----------



## ridewinterorsummer (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, they definately have a "swapping section" I think it's less expensive to purchase that selling area than the other booths. But it's fantastic to come out and support the bike community. I think that bikes are the way to the future!!! No gas!! No parking fines (ahem- that's my problem). Everyone should come check this out and hop on a bike.


----------

